# Ge 9325



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

I am sorry, this has probably been answered but one of my 65 watt PC bulbs burned out and I need to order one for it asap. I want to get the GE 9325 bubls but Im not sure where to get them or which ones to order. I have straight 4 pin config. Can someone please help me. Thanks.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

try this...
http://www.lightbulbsdirect.com/page/001/PROD/PlugInPLL/F55BX-AR-FS


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's another place,
http://www.thatpetplace.com/Products/KW/9325k/Class//T1/F55+0068+0281/EDP/24350/Itemdy00.aspx

Here's something that's like a mix,
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=30041;category_id=1845


----------

